# uv pass filter



## mercrazy

anybody got up to date info where to get a cheap piece of uv pass filter glass?
thanks


----------



## gunga

Gearbest has 20mm ones for $4 each or $5 for 5. I am expecting some but have not tested them yet. I think they are $6 at Banggood.


----------



## RNARC1

I have tried to find specialty glass at places like home depot and ace hardware with no good luck.
so I turned to ebay, they pull up results from all over the planet and their are several company's in the usa that make that kind of glass, list it for sale in ebay and because their all on competition for sales the prices are cheap.
hope that helps.


----------



## lucca brassi

https://www.google.si/search?q=flat...Box&ie=&oe=&gws_rd=cr&ei=sVxGWLHAHMH6UrGkuIAC

quartz is not cheap because of production cost , you did not tell us what size and shape and also thickness and quality you need.


----------

